# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة التقنيات الحديثه للتخطيط والمحاسبة والرقابة على المخازن والمشتريات تعقد في لندن

## دورة تدريبية

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :


التقنيات الحديثة للتخطيط والمحاسبة والرقابة على المخازن والمشتريات

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* 
*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**البريد الالكتروني :* *almjdhra@yahoo.com**info@almjd-hr.com** :                   * *جوال واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*وفيما يلي بقية دورات* *المشتريات والمخازن** :**1. دورة ادارة المشتريات و المستودعات اللوازم و المخازن
2. دورة ادارة و ترسية العطاءات الحكوميه و الخاصة
3. دورة ادارة المستودعات و المخازن
4. دورة دراسة و مفاضلة العطاءات
5.دورة فن التفاوض في ادارة المشتريات
6. دورة الشراء الالكتروني**7.* *دورة الرقابه الشامله على المشتريات و المناقصات و المخازن*
*8.* *دورة ادارة الازمات في المشتريات و المخازن*
*9.* *دورة الشراء في حينه وعند الطلب**
10.* *دورة طرق و اساليب الشراء من الخارج والانكوتيرمز*
11. دورة الاستراتيجيات المتقدمة للمشتريات والمخازن وادارة الخدمات اللوجستية
12. دورة ادارة عمليات التجهيز والامدادات الاستراتيجية وسلاسل التوريد الفعالة
13. دورة التميز في الإدارة الاستراتيجية للتوريد والشراء
14. دورة تحليل المشتريات باستخدام أوراق العمل 
15. دورة فن إدارة المخازن والمستودعات وفق مناهج الجودة العالمية
16. دورة ادارة المشتريات والعقود اللوجستية
17. دورة احدث الممارسات العالمية إدارة المشتريات , إمدادات الطلب وإدارة المخزون
18. دورة الاتجاهات الفنية المتقدمة في إدارة المخازن والتحكم بالمخزون
19. دورة ادارة المشتريات والعقود اللوجستية
20. دورة الاتجاهات الفنية المتقدمة في إدارة المخازن والتحكم بالمخزون
21. دورة الادارة المتقدمة للمخازن وتكنولوجيا التخزين ( تعزيز المهارات الادارية والمعرفة التقنية في قياس أداء المخازن والتعامل مع الموردين )
22. دورة التفاوض الفعال واعداد العقود في الشراء والتوريد
23. دورة التميز فى للمشتريات ,العطاءات , اختيار الموردين والتفاوض الشرائى
24. دورة التفاوض الفعال واعداد العقود في الشراء والتوريد
24. دورة التقنيات الحديثة للتخطيط والمحاسبة والرقابة على المخازن والمشتريات
26. دورة احدث الممارسات العالمية إدارة المشتريات , إمدادات الطلب وإدارة المخزون
27. دورة التميز في إدارة المخازن وسلامة التخزين وتكنولوجيا تحسين قوائم الجرد
28. دورة التميز في إدارة المخازن وسلامة التخزين وتكنولوجيا تحسين قوائم الجرد
29. دورة الاساليب الفنية المتقدمة في إدارة نظم المشتريات والتفاوض وقياس أداء الموردين
30. دورة التميز فى للمشتريات ,العطاءات , اختيار الموردين والتفاوض الشرائى
31. دورة إدارة المناقصات والعقود والمنازعات 
32. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في عمليات المناقصات وممارسات الشراء
33. دورة الأساليب المتقدمة في إدارة العقود والمشتريات والمناقصات
34. دورة الإدارة الحديثة والمتقدمة للمشتريات والعقود 
35. دورة الإدارة والرقابة على المخازن والمستودعات
36. دورة عمليات الإمداد والتموين الفعال 
37. دورة تكنولوجيا التميز والإبداع في إدارة المشتريات والمخازن
38. دورة التقنيات الحديثة في إدارة المخازن والمستودعات
39. دورة تخطيط وادارة اعمال المشتريات وابرام التعاقدات
40. دورة الطرق الحديثة للمشتريات وكيفية التعامل مع الموردين
41. دورة التحول الرقمي لعمليات إدارة العقود والمشتريات
42. دورة إدارة العمليات اللوجستية والإمداد
43. دورة الممارسات العالمية الحديثة على أنشطة الشراء والتموين
44. دورة التميز في أعمال المشتريات وتخطيط الاحتياجات
45. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة للمحاسبة والمعالجة المالية للمشتريات والمخازن
46. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في إدارة سلاسل الإمداد والتموين
47. دورة القواعد الإدارية والقانونية الحديثة للمناقصات والمزايدات
48. دورة إدارة اللوجستيات في مجال المخازن
49. دورة النظم الحديثة في امن وسلامة المخازن ومناولة المواد
50. دورة الجدارة والكفاءة في إدارة الشراء والتخزين
51. دورة ضمان الجودة والتحكم بالمشتريات والمخازن
52. دورة الإدارة الفعالة للمشتريات الخارجية
53. دورة القواعد القانونية والإدارية الحديثة في المشتريات والعقود
54. دورة إدارة أنظمة المشتريات الحكومية الحديثة
55. دورة فن إعداد المناقصات وتكتيكات التفاوض مع الموردين
56. دورة اسس ومهارات تدقيق المشتريات وادارة المخرون
57. دورة التخطيط الاستراتيجي للمشتريات واعداد المناقصات والمزايدات
58. دورة الإتجاهات الحديثة في المناقصات وتقييم العطاءات وإدارة العقود
59. دورة الأساليب الحديثة فـي عمليات الشراء وتقييم أداء الموردين
60. دورة استراتيجيات الشراء الحديثة وإدارة المطالبات والتفاوض
61. دورة الاتجاهات الحديثة في ادارة ومراقبة المخزون
62. دورة الاستراتيجيات الحديثة في تقنيات الشراء وإبرام العقود
63. دورة التقنيات الحديثة في إدارة المخازن ومناولة المواد
64. دورة استراتيجيات التعاقد والتفاوض للمشتريات 
65. دورة تطبيقات الحاسب الآلي في إدارة المخازن والموارد 
66. دورة إدارة سلاسل التوريد والمواد 
67. دورة ضمان الجودة والتحكم في المخازن والمشتريات 
68. دورة الأساليب الفنية المتقدمة لإدارة المشتريات والمناقصات والعقود 
69. دورة التميز في إدارة المشتريات 
70. دورة أساليب ادارة المستودعات والمخزون الراكد 
71. دورة التـقنيات الحديثة في الجرد المخزني 
72. دورة إدارة المشتريات الخارجية والتخليص الجمركي 
73. دورة الإدارة الاستراتيجية للعمليات الشرائية الدولية 
74. دورة التميز في المشتريات والعطاءات واختيار الموردين والتفاوض الشرائي 
75. دورة إدارة العمليات التشغيلية في الموانئ
76. دورة الادارة المتقدمة للمخازن وتكنولوجيا التخزين
77. دورة احدث الممارسات العالمية في ادارة المشتريات وامدادات الطلب وادارة المخزون 
78. دورة استراتيجيات ولوائح الشراء الداخلي والخارجي 
79. دورة التخطيط والرقابة على المخزون 
80. دورة تنمية مهارات مسئولي المخازن والمستودعات 
81. دورة عمليات التخطيط وكيفية اتخاذ القرارات المرحلية والرئيسية والاستراتيجية ومقاييس الأداء المتعلقة بسلسلة الإمداد والتموين 
82. دورة لوجستيات النقل البحري 
83. دورة الاستراتيجيات المتقدمة للمشتريات والمخازن وادارة الخدمات اللوجستية
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

